# STOOLS ALWAYS FLAT! PLEASE HELP



## Jones618 (Feb 14, 2016)

After countless tests and even a colonoscopy, My stools are ALWAYS thin (flat) for the past few months that I've noticed. They sometimes vary in width but they are always flat. Of course, my brain went to cancer so I got a CT and a colonoscopy (did the prep, the fasting anf all), but both showed normal. Everyone here says consistently flat stool would indicate a tumor. Help me out guys. My doc has been MIA since he gave me the good news. If anyone else has a similar story or insight it would help a ton


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Jones618 said:


> Of course, my brain went to cancer so I got a CT and a colonoscopy (did the prep, the fasting anf all), but both showed normal.


???

Let me see if I have this right, you are worried about the aesthetics of your stool but, other than that, you feel great and your doctors tell you that you are in good health. Did I miss something?


----------



## Jones618 (Feb 14, 2016)

Moises said:


> ???
> 
> Let me see if I have this right, you are worried about the aesthetics of your stool but, other than that, you feel great and your doctors tell you that you are in good health. Did I miss something?


I see what you're getting at, but to not have answers as to what brought about this in the first place is a fair reason for concern. Not to mention the countless posts ive read here that suggest consistently flat stool is something to worry about


----------



## hmmm (Apr 14, 2016)

Do you have hemmies???

Often times they can cause flat stools.

Stool flatness isn't a sign of anything bad. It just means that your stool is on the softer side and as such it shapes more flat when coming out. The colon muscles and rectal muscles contract and mold it.

The flat stool thing and a tumor isn't based in 100% scientific fact either. Meaning just because a person has flat stools doesn't mean it's anything malignant.

Seeing as though you have had a colonoscopy I say put your mind at ease.


----------



## Jones618 (Feb 14, 2016)

hmmm said:


> Do you have hemmies???
> 
> Often times they can cause flat stools.
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure if I have hemmies, though Im starting to wonder. I dont know if a scope would show that or not but to my knowledge, I dont.

If what you say is true, doctors need to re-evaluate spreading that myth because it freaks me and countless others out. I've done some digging today and saw a few things that correlate with what you said though. and now that you mention it my stool is rather soft (fluffy, breaks up when flushed) I even spoke with a person who says she has them at least 95% of the time if not more, so knowing that it does happen to others puts me at ease as well.

I guess my biggest worry was not being diagnosed yet. Just a bunch test of results saying "negative" doesnt really give me answers.


----------



## hmmm (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah I wouldn't worry as I said you have had the colonoscopy so you're in the clear.

The thing is what's normal for one may not be normal for the other.

For some people long smooth is their normal for others it may be lumpy, others loose, so on and so forth.

My mom's fiancée had flat/thin stools all the time. Had a colonoscopy and he's as clear as a whistle.

My stools alternate, sometimes: fluffy, pebble like, loose, lumpy, cylindrical with a flat side, and sometimes the "holy grail of poop". Everyone's different.

Yeah that rumor is based on some old, old thing about the flat/thin stools.

Doctors are more concerned about blood appearing normally in stools than they are the consistency of it.


----------



## southernbelle830 (May 19, 2016)

Yes, flat stools can indicate cancer, but you have to remember that most people who have colon cancer experience other things too - extreme fatigue, blood in the stool, horrible stomach cramps, and just overall feeling like crap. And you didn't mention your age but if you are under 50 years old, it's extremely rare. Besides, you had an all-clear colonoscopy and that's something to celebrate.

I had flat stools for about 3 weeks straight recently (with bouts of diarrhea for a few of those days). I wouldn't say they were pencil-thin... they looked more like very thick ribbons. No pain at all. I attributed it to my anxiety, UC, and IBS - an awful combo! I started drinking Metamucil twice a day and it fixed the problem. Sometimes your stools get loose and take this shape when you have IBS and all you need is a little extra fiber. Try it out and see if it helps.


----------



## Lucy998 (Apr 11, 2016)

It's normal, especially if your stool is soft, it forms and shapes as it goes past other stool, had, etc.. Maybe you have some old stool that's stuck somewhere so it goes flat as it's going past. Or if you straight when you go to the bathroom that can create flattish stools


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

To me if you have had a CT and a colonoscopy I would not worry about a tumor being the cause. Many things including IBS can cause lots of weird shapes for your stool. I would think if you had hemmies they would have been seen during as well. Did you directly ask your doc what else would then be causing consistantly flat stool if the scope came back clear. What other symptoms do you have of any kind?

Please remember that yes the internet says everywhere flat stool can be a symptom of cancer (advanced cancer, that should also show some flags on your blood tests), but it also says it can be a symptom of IBS, UC, Crohn's, and other conditions. We of course do always jump to the worst.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

eat more nitrogen foods. Cancer is a nitrogen loss or not being assimilated. Soaked almonds and fruit help in the morning. Kidney beans and raw honey work in the mid day and Cassava and sweet potato and raw onion work at night meal.


----------



## Fdrw (Apr 7, 2018)

Im 36 I have had flat stools almost all the time for the past couple years. I had a colonoscopy at 32 due to discomfort in left abdomen. I usually use the bathroom 3 times in the morning. I am absolutely freaked out!!!


----------

